# Puppy eating chicken eggs



## terrilhb (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a soon to be 6 month old puppy.. I thought he was stealing chicken eggs but was not sure. I am now. I caught him eating one. Any ideas on how to stop this behaviour?


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2012)

Blow out an egg and fill it with mustard, then put it where you know he'll get it (don't let him see you place it).


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 7, 2012)

Good idea thanks. He is so bad. But I so love him. LOL. I will try that.


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 7, 2012)

He-he ...smart doggie - maybe they need proteins?

Depends on individual preferences; I for once, don't mind if my dogs take an egg or two.
I have abundance of eggs and I'm feeding most of them to dogs anyway - in different forms: boiled, scrambled or raw.
If you have just little bit of eggs and want them all for your self, then just place the nests higher where they cannot reach.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't know what they could be missing. I feed them puppy chow.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldnt fill the egg with mustard- Many animals (including chickens and dogs) actually dont mind mustard. Try filling it with pure salt, or salt w/ mustard. Works pretty well for dogs


----------



## Mzyla (Jul 7, 2012)

Terri, the other advices you getting, might work, but are cruel - imho. I would never do this to my dogs.
___________________________________________________________________________
Many people feed their dogs just Dry Food, because it's quick, easy and convenient.
Lets imagine for a moment; if you as a human, will be allowed to eat bread and water only.
Yes, you will live (perhaps into your 50-thies), but what kind of life that be? You will be craving for some variety.
I cannot tell to anyone how to feed their dogs, I can only tell what Im feeding my dogs:
In addition to puppy chow/kibbles (which are free choice-bowl full all day & night), Im giving them chunks of raw meat with bones, every second day they getting can food mixed with cook rice with meat, every once a while they getting soups, bones/left over's from dinner, goat milk and eggs.
My dogs are thriving and live happy, long life without ever being sick.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 7, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Terri, the other advices you getting, might work, but are cruel - imho. I would never do this to my dogs.
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> Many people feed their dogs just Dry Food, because it's quick, easy and convenient.
> Lets imagine for a moment; if you as a human, will be allowed to eat bread and water only.
> ...


We keep our eggs because we sell them, and we have to keep them. So if a dog goes after them I dont mind giving thema mouth full of salt. We give them scraps and already spoil them, so them feeling the need to take what WE want, isnt alowed.


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2012)

Breaking a dog of egg stealing with mustard (or salt) is not cruel by any means.  Mustard and salt are both perfectly edible to the dog and are just not palatable (they don't taste good).

Sometimes dogs just like the taste of eggs as children like the taste of candy, it doesn't mean that they are lacking in their diet.


----------



## secuono (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't see it as cruel, gross, yes. But it's not glass or something that would burn, so not actually cruel. 

My pup doesn't really like eggs, I feed them to her. Sometimes she just hides them or just walks away...
I have too many eggs, I toss them to all my dogs. The little dog and bull pup like to eat them and I mix 1-2 eggs in with their kibble regularly.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Seems like a good idea to me. My dogs steal eggs as well, but with so many chickens I do t really care. That and I don't eat eggs so I think they get my share.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Breaking a dog of egg stealing with mustard (or salt) is not cruel by any means.  Mustard and salt are both perfectly edible to the dog and are just not palatable (they don't taste good).
> 
> Sometimes dogs just like the taste of eggs as children like the taste of candy, it doesn't mean that they are lacking in their diet.


x2. I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sure your puppy isn't lacking anything in its diet...probably just likes eggs.  We feed our dogs well and one still will go sniffing out and eating silly things...even a dried up big old dead toad she found...toad jerky...LOL...I'd give the mustard or salt egg a try.  This may sound cruel to some, but if that didn't work, I'd try adding a dash of hot sauce to it.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 9, 2012)

Heck I feed my Cat the rare egg, he loves them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 9, 2012)

Dog food and water is in no way at all the same as feeding a human bread and water. Bread is not a nutritionally complete food for humans.  Dog food is nutritionally complete for dogs.  Supplementing is great, but dogs do great on dog food without supplements.  

How is the dog able to access the eggs? I'd first try eliminating his access to the eggs.  If that didn't work, then try the mustard or salt.  It's not cruel, it just tastes bad.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 9, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Dog food and water is in no way at all the same as feeding a human bread and water. Bread is not a nutritionally complete food for humans.  Dog food is nutritionally complete for dogs.  Supplementing is great, but dogs do great on dog food without supplements.
> 
> How is the dog able to access the eggs? I'd first try eliminating his access to the eggs.  If that didn't work, then try the mustard or salt.  It's not cruel, it just tastes bad.


Ditto


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 9, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Dog food and water is in no way at all the same as feeding a human bread and water. Bread is not a nutritionally complete food for humans.  Dog food is nutritionally complete for dogs.  Supplementing is great, but dogs do great on dog food without supplements.
> 
> How is the dog able to access the eggs? I'd first try eliminating his access to the eggs.  If that didn't work, then try the mustard or salt.  It's not cruel, it just tastes bad.


When I let my chickens out to freerange he stands up on the nesting box and reaches in. I usually pull any eggs I see when I open it but they go in and lay. Their favorite nesting boxes are on the bottom. Silly dogs. But they are turning out fantastic.  Thank you all for all the advice.


----------



## mama24 (Jul 9, 2012)

My puppy went through a phase of stealing eggs when she was younger. She is 5 months old now and hasn't stolen eggs for quite a long time! (Knock on wood!) And I agree, feeding a dog kibble isn't really like a person living on bread and water only... But... It's more like never eating anything but McDonald's, beef jerky, potato chips, and all that other processed junk food people eat, but isn't exactly the best thing for them. I do feed my pup kibble, but I also give her fresh veggies, raw meat, raw eggs, etc, to supplement. It's much healthier for them than eating processed to death food all their lives. They need the enzymes and nutrients from fresh food as much as we do. My neighbors keep gushing about how beautiful and extra shiny she is every time she gets loose and tries to go play with their dogs.


----------

